# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  UNICEF Gala-12/29

## andynap



----------


## pug007

Will be throwing on a dinner jacket and once again attending.

----------


## pug007

...A week later found in the French Fashion Magazine, L'Officiel,  Mrs Pug (Bridget) and myself

----------


## jamiem4

Very nice photo of very lovely people! Hope you had a nice trip back and see you in 90210, 92067, and 97133 before the next SBH 2023 gala!!!

----------


## amyb

Pug, That didn’t take long. Hoping the gala was an overwhelming success for UNICEF.  You and Mrs Pug look spiffy.

Lots of people worked very hard to set it up and the entire population in good spirits watched it grow in the sand and sacrificed a lot of serenity to support of this  cause despite the construction and the overburdened traffic that was tolerated ‘in the place where it happened’ ..to paraphrase a line from HAMILTON.

Same time next year?

----------


## pug007

[QUOTE=amyb;1070690]Pug, That didn’t take long. Hoping the gala was an overwhelming success for UNICEF.  You and Mrs Pug look spiffy.

Lots of people worked very hard to set it up and the entire population in good spirits watched it grow in the sand and sacrificed a lot of serenity to support of this  cause despite the construction and the overburdened traffic that was tolerated ‘in the place where it happened’ ..to paraphrase a line from HAMILTON.


I was told that more than likely it will take place next year but, probably much smaller so, perhaps back at Eden Rock.

Same time next year?

----------


## amyb

That should work.  Until then, take care.

----------


## JEK

> ...A week later found in the French Fashion Magazine, L'Officiel,  Mrs Pug (Bridget) and myself



Thanks for vicariously taking us all along!

----------


## jamiem4

Beautiful couple! And lots of time to plan next year! Comfy shoes LOL!!!

----------


## davesmom

> Thanks for vicariously taking us all along!



Super cool photo!!  Loved your reporting.  Maybe next year??!!!

----------

